# Mini Paul .. They Are Lovely!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mini Paul,

I have so enjoyed your pictures of your beautiful birds. It's obvious to me that you love them and that they love you. They are just gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing them with us, and keep the pictures coming .. we are picture crazy here on this board  

Terry


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

yes they are very nice birds i have plaenty more where they came from to post for you guys look out for more today.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi!

Your birds are gorgeous, please DO post some more, and you can post them all on the same thread.

Thank you.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I was going to ask the same thing, could you perhaps create a single thread, for your pics, and put all your messages with pics in that thread? It would make it easier for others to follow.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just looked at the new pictures. You really do have some lovely, lovely birds, Paul.

I would suggest that you set up an album on one of the free photo hosting sites such as Webshots or PhotoBucket. You will soon run out of room for your photos here on Pigeon-Talk and will then have to start deleting the older photos to make room for the new ones. It would be much nicer to be able to see all the photos in one place and not have to get rid of any. 

If you decide to set up an album on one of the free sites, you just up load your pictures, do your captions, make sure you make the album public, and then post the URL to the album here in one of your posts.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are all great pictures!! Picasa is also a free online album that I use, it is very easy to use and holds about as many pictures as you can take (trust me, I take tons lol). You can click on the link under my signature and sign up for it that way, I believe. Photobucket is a great one if you want the actual picture itself to show up in the post. I think with Picasa, you can only link the webpage to go to, to see all the pictures.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I LOVED all the pictures. You have some VERY pretty pigeons!

Wow, 15 going on 16 years old. That is wonderful!!!
It is also very encouraging  , I hope to have my pigeons for a LONG time.

-Hilly


----------

